# Cassette on CAAD9 differs from spec?



## azcarrolls (Nov 27, 2007)

Just picked up my new CAAD9-5 and after first ride noticed that it has 12-27 cassette, rather than the 12-25 shown on spec sheet (12-27 is listed as spec for compact crank, which mine is not). I live in AZ and don't think I will get much use out of the 27. Should I inform LBS of the mistake? Ask to swap cassette? Do nothing?


----------



## sauerkraut (Mar 20, 2009)

Nearly every bicycle brochure I have looked at in the last 15'ish years has some sort of statement indicating that specifications are subject to change without notice. Never been to AZ, but if it's flat you're probably right about the 12-25 being the better choice (kind of depends on the rider though).

With that said maybe your LBS will be accommodating and do a swap for you, although I can imagine that, from their perspective, it would be difficult to sell even a slightly used cassette. I would probably ask, but would do so as soon as possible before putting on more miles. I would also try to be nice about it.

Good luck.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

CAAD 9 - 5 product page said:


> We do our best to ensure web content accurately reflects exact product spec. However, as changes occur, there may be brief delays in site updates. We reserve the right to make spec changes to improve products without prior notification, which may cause short-term differences in the information listed on the web.



That was taken from the bottom of this page.

Speaking from a different POV here, Shimano has had some issues with delivery of late with things. Would you rather have had to wait 4-6 weeks because they didn't have the speced cassette?



That being said............ your shop _should_ do what they need to to make you happy. Especially when it something as easy as this. You're not asking for something that is unreasonable provided they have the correct one in stock _or_ you're willing to see them 1/2 way and pay for the labor to swap it or something.


I get this all the time. A lot of people want a compact on a bike that is not speced as a compact and it's an easy swap.

Starnut


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

LBSs will swap out cassettes on a new bike to whatever you tell them you need. At least mine did. If the cassette is still new, they might still change it.


----------



## Hardtail (Feb 4, 2003)

HAving been in the bike industry for a long time I know companies run out of stuff a lot and this is a reasonable substitute to get the bike out to you. I think the shop would probably be willing to swap you out with some kind of charge for labor or upgrade whatever.


----------

